# Knicks vs Kings: Nov 13, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*​*Knicks (0-5) @ Sacramento (2-4)*​*Nov 13, 2005 9:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*ARCO Arena*​*Sacramento, CA*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*​​*Projected Starting Lineup*​​*Knicks*​*



































*​*Kings*​

































​*



Sacramento can be a tough place to turn a season around. The slumping Knicks are heading there next in search of their first win of a difficult season. It won't come easy. They've dropped eight in a row in Arco Arena. Larry Brown is beginning to narrow the rotation but still isn't comfortable with Quentin Richardson playing small forward or Jamal Crawford playing shooting guard. He's almost petitioning for a roster makeover.

Click to expand...

*​​http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?statsId=18​


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> *@*
> *Knicks (0-5) @ Sacramento (2-4)*
> *Nov 13, 2005 9:00PM*
> *(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
> ...


toss up really.
both teams hav started the season badly.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> toss up really.
> both teams hav started the season badly.


I hope it goes in our favor, boy we can use a win! :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I hope it goes in our favor, boy we can use a win! :biggrin:


As much as I want the Knicks to lose, I feel bad for you, Kitty.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

if the Knicks play good D they can win this game


----------



## teslawlo (Nov 12, 2005)

What up y'all, I'm new here. Looking for a win definitely but I think the last game was encouraging. No more second half meltdowns!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Yea the second half meltdowns have made it feel like an extention of last year :curse:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Blok the big shooters in peja and bibby, keep out of foul trouble drawing charges, turn turnovers into points, and dont commit them, and so on


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

teslawlo said:


> What up y'all, I'm new here. Looking for a win definitely but I think the last game was encouraging. No more second half meltdowns!


Welcome to the board teslawlo!!! :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings board game thread:wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-vBookie thread-:wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Matt Barnes is probably going to start:


> Brown indicated he will likely activate former King Matt Barnes, and may start him to defend Peja Stojakovic instead of the undersized Quentin Richardson.
> 
> Barnes, who started the first three games before being added to the inactive list, had a good season with Sacramento last year, but didn't play aftere he got traded to Philly in the Chris Webber deal.
> 
> Hence, Barnes — who hit the game-winning free throws in the Kings' OT victory over the Knicks last season — was still a free agent, three days into training camp.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/54137.htm


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

[strike]0-6[/strike]



Bring some insite to the thread don't bait.


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

Knicks Must Step Up Tonight 

Play Agrressive Defence Go Knicks


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

lets get this first win.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

stop peja dont let him get into any shooting rhythm dont let bibby breakdown our defense and we should have our first win of the season [hopefully]


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KnickerBockers03 said:


> stop peja dont let him get into any shooting rhythm dont let bibby breakdown our defense and we should have our first win of the season [hopefully]


Welcome to the board Knicker!!!:cheers:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it should be a good game, especially with the knicks offense showing signs of life in the last game


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We are winning at the half 57-41. Let's hope we can hold on to this lead, and get our first win of the season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*24-43*</TD><TD>*4-4*</TD><TD>*5-8*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*57*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*55.8%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD>*62.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 8 (6)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#393996 colSpan=13>*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Bibby, PG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Bonzi Wells, SG</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brad Miller, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Peja Stojakovic, SF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ronnie Price, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Skinner, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Martin, SG</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Corliss Williamson, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Sampson, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Hart, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kenny Thomas, PF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Francisco Garcia, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*13-35*</TD><TD>*3-13*</TD><TD>*12-16*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*41*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37.1%*</TD><TD>*23.1%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (13)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye looked great in the first half, and played some great defense as well. Come on boys...let's keep it up and get our first win of the season!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

where r the other people?
am i the only one reading this thread! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> where r the other people?
> am i the only one reading this thread! :curse:


Don't worry I'm here for the remainder of the game. "If you post, they will come.":biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

3rd quarter is underway, Rahim is at the charity stripe after the foul by AD and hits both.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> 3rd quarter is underway, Rahim is at the charity stripe after the foul by AD and hits both.


i hate sar :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph misses the jumper, Bonzi comes back down the floor and misses. Eddie Curry gets in the post..and slams it down (shaq-like). Peja lays it in after the inbounds pass. 60-45 Knicks, less than 10 minutes left in the quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bibby hits a 3, the Knicks come right back as Curry gets a quick bucket.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph turns the ball over...(what else is new). Peja hits the baby jumper..Knicks only up by 10.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

THe Knicks are called for a 3 second violation. Rahim is called for the charge at the other end of the floor. Curry is charged with the offensive foul that is his 4th, and gets hit with a techincal. It's kinda funny Rahim did the same thing, but the refs didn't blow their whistle.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kings are making a huge run, and it's not surprising. The 19 point lead has been cut down to 7.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

OT, i hope bibby steps up a little more for the sake of my fantasy team. :angel: :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye..with the smooth jumper. Peja misses the 3, the rebound is fought in the air. Ariza comes away with it. Frye misses the jumper. Peja misses a wide open 3. Steph loses the ball and Peja passes to Bibby who lays it in. Frye again with a nice move inside (17 points). Rahim gets inside for the AND 1. Rahim will go to the charity stripe. 

68-59 less than 5 minutes remaining in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph goes hard at the basket and gets the AND 1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza steals the ball from Wells. He goes coast to coast for the slam! End of the 3rd qtr.

77-66 Knicks!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

End of the third quarter. The Knicks are up 77-66.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kings are the worst defensive team in the league, and it shows.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with the big 3. The lead goes back up to 16!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate misses the jumper, Kenny Thomas tries to get inside, but is blocked by Rose. Nate Robinson with the jumper. The Kings call a time out. 84-66 Kings!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Peja with the smooth 3. Crawford pulls up and misses the jumper. Bibby misses the jumper, Rahim grabs the rebound and is fouled by Frye which is his 5th.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rahim hits the free throw. Crawford throws the ball away. Ariza comes back and steals the ball from Peja and passes it to Steph who lays it in. Brad Miller gets inside, and Curry answers back but is fouled and will go to the line. Curry hits both.

88-73 Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph is fouled by Hart and the Kings are over the limit. Steph misses both free throws (ugh what is his problem?).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Miller is fouled by Rose, hits both from the charity stripe. Curry misses the lay in, Rahim misses the 3. The Knicks come back down the court. Ariza with a big jumper from the corner. Peja comes back down the floor and hits a smooth jumper. The Knicks are called for an offensive fouled by Curry. 

90-79 Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jason Hart misses the 3, Curry rebounds. Steph misses the 3, Rose with the rebound, but he is called for the travel. Kings called a time out. 

90-79 less than 6 minutes remaining in the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza with another steal, but AD throws a bad pass!! Peja comes back and hits a huge 3! Crawford crosses over to get to the hole and gets the AND 1. Crawford hits the free throw. 

93-82 Knicks less than 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits a fall away jumper! Miller gets inside but is fouled by AD and will go the charity stripe. Miller hits one of two. Rose spins and loses the ball. Bibby comes back and hits a mega huge 3. The lead is cut back down to 9.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph misses the jumper, AD rebounds but is fouled. Ad goes to the charity stripe. AD hits both free throws (huge whew). Miller makes a drive to the basket, and is stripped by Steph. (nice D steph). Rose misses the jumper. (why is he taking that shot?). 

97-86 Knicks less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford misses the running jumper. Rose is called for the foul, and the Kings will get to the line. Great job Rose don't fight it..we got the lead you bone head!!! Bibby hits both. 

97-88 less than 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford is called for the offensive fouled! Ugh!!!!! Ariza is called for the fouled, and the Kings go back to the line. Come on guys use your ******** head!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Peja hits both, the Knicks only up by 7.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph gets to the lane but misses. (he was fouled on the head damnit). Ariza fouls Hart who fouls out of the game. Hart hits 1 of 2. Crawford hits a big jumper. (he has been big in this 4th quarter). Kings call a time out with 1 min and 12 seconds remaining. 

99-91 Knicks!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Peja is fouled by Q. (smart play Q give a guy who is automatic at the line a chance, you bone head!). Peja hits both. Knicks only up by 6. Richardson has to call time out due to the full court pressure by the Kings.

99-93 1 minute and 6 seconds left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph is fouled and will go to the charity stripe. Steph hits both big free throws. Kings call time out. 101-93 Knicks 47 seconds left. Kings get called for a technical foul.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rahim was thrown out of the game after being hit with a 2nd techincal foul.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits 1 of 2. 102-93 Knicks


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Our first win how does it feel boys?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Miller misses the jumper, Steph sets up the play and dishes to Q who hits a 3. Steph fouls Bibby who goes to the charity stripe. Bibby hits both free throws. The Knicks win their first game of the season. 

105-95!!! Knicks!!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

First time I dont cry myself to sleep in a while. :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON, G</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41-76*</TD><TD>*6-7*</TD><TD>*17-24*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*105*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*53.9%*</TD><TD>*85.7%*</TD><TD>*70.8%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 21 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #393996; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>SACRAMENTO KINGS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P STOJAKOVIC, F</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>8-17</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>11-12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S ABDUR-RAHIM, F</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>B MILLER, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>B WELLS, G</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BIBBY, G</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K THOMAS</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K MARTIN</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>B SKINNER</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J HART</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C WILLIAMSON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J SAMPSON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>F GARCIA</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R PRICE</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*28-67*</TD><TD>*7-24*</TD><TD>*32-41*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*36*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*95*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41.8%*</TD><TD>*29.2%*</TD><TD>*78.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 21 (27)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* 58 2ND).
*Technicals:* NEW YORK - M ROSE, N ROBINSON, E CURRY. SACRAMENTO - J HART, S ABDURRAHIM.
*Officials:* ERIC LEWIS, LUIS GRILLO, STEVE JAVIE.
<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Unbelivable Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First Win In Arco Since 96

Keep It Up Tonight In Utah!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> First time I dont cry myself to sleep in a while. :banana:


That's right Tru!!!! Party over here!!!!!! 


:djparty:​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

WOW GO FRYE!!!!! :banana: Cant believe i watch every game knicks lose then im not home for one game and they win!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Player of the Game: Crawford and Frye. IMO

Frye had his best game as a Knick. Crawford was lights out in the 4th quarter and carried us!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYY!!!!!!


:banana:

hopefully the first of many:gopray:............



:buddies:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> First time I dont cry myself to sleep in a while. :banana:


 :laugh:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good win for you guys. You guys lost a close one against us now a win in Sac good for you guys. Now the confidence kicks in?????????????????????? maybe.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

were a solid team...

we jus gotta keep feedin jamal........


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

That must have been a type-o, you meant to say keep feeding FRYE!!!! :banana: lol


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Glad to see my guy Frye play well for you guys. Hope you're all feeling better about him. He's just a rookie, but he's improving fast. Gotta love his mid-range game.

Hope he can start playing more minutes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal carried the team in the 4th quarter. frye got all his points in the first half


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations you guys on your 1st win of the season. Hopefully you could knock off Atlantic Division opponents like the Boston Celtics and the Philadelphia 76ers. Channing Frye impressed me the most in this game, he stepped up and for being a rookie he did a great job in my opinion. Frye carried the New York Knicks in the 1st half and Jamal Crawford ended it and did the job in the 2nd half. Good win for you guys, good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Congratulations you guys on your 1st win of the season. Hopefully you could knock off Atlantic Division opponents like the Boston Celtics and the Philadelphia 76ers. Channing Frye impressed me the most in this game, he stepped up and for being a rookie he did a great job in my opinion. Frye carried the New York Knicks in the 1st half and Jamal Crawford ended it and did the job in the 2nd half. Good win for you guys, good luck the rest of the season.


haha, he didnt mention nets! :biggrin: 
he just wants u guys to win against other atlantic foes so the nets win the atlantic. :laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

that game showed something , no knick had a dominating game , but alot knicks did what was expected of them.

they jumped on a very good offensive team an made them shoot 41.8% while shooting well over 50% , the kings made a couple of runs but were never really in it. the knicks had a few chances to make the game a blowout and didn't its something they need to work on.

now its on to the jazz....who thanks to the bulls are weakened severely both deron williams and ak47 were hurt in their last game , and boozer is out....as easy a 2nd game in a back to back as the knicks will have all year.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Ariza is gonna be a star, watch some endorsements contracts come his way


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Ariza is gonna be a star, watch some endorsements contracts come his way


I dont think he'll ever be a "star" as in all the big name players but he should be good.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Grinch....*

You must have not watched the game. Frye with 19 and 6 in 19 minutes and Curyy with 16 and 8 in 21 minutes are dominating. It looked that way as well. Frye would have gone for 30+ if they featured him. Same with Curry if he can stay out of foul trouble. They were dominating in the time they played.


----------

